# Elevator Pit def



## chris kennedy (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't see a definition for the above in the NEC or the IBC. Anyone know where I can find that?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2014)

What is the real question

Does it need a fire sprinkler head

I think you have a pit depending on the mechanics of the elevator installed

If it looks like a pit it is a pit


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.dictionaryofconstruction.com/definition/elevator-pit.html

http://allianceelevatorconsultants.com/elevators/index.php/elevator-pit-requirements/

Anchorage;;

http://www.muni.org/Departments/OCPD/development/BSD/Policies/policyl02.pdf


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in a dwelling unit that has a 3 floor hydraulic elevator. Pit extends 14" below finished floor. Trying to determine if I need to meet the requirements of NEC 620.24.


----------



## mjesse (Oct 23, 2014)

I would say yes, 620.24 (pit lighting and receptacle) applies. Somebody's gonna need to service the unit eventually.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I'm in a dwelling unit that has a 3 floor hydraulic elevator. Pit extends 14" below finished floor. Trying to determine if I need to meet the requirements of NEC 620.24.


It is my understanding that you do.  They require illumination in the pit when the elevator is at the next floor so even if there is no pit the light must be installed.  That has been my understanding.


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2014)

*= = + = =*

I'm going to respectfully disagree and say that "No", ...lighting & receptacles

would not be required.......While the technical definition of an elevator pit

[ from ASME A17.1, `07 Edition  ] is accurate, ...I would not require the

expense of installing lighting and receptacles in an area only 14" below

floor level.......Why couldn't the Elevator Service Techs simply use a

drop light or other suitable means of illuminating the under-the-elevator

-cab areas,  rather than installing permanent illumination & receptacles ?

Just does not seem prudent or cost feasible to me.

*= = + = =*


----------



## Keystone (Oct 23, 2014)

Chris or anyone else for that matter, would you require a light and receptacle at an appliance within an attic but that may be serviced from the access opening?


----------



## mjesse (Oct 23, 2014)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Chris or anyone else for that matter, would you require a light and receptacle at an appliance within an attic but that may be serviced from the access opening?


Absolutely.

M1305.1.3.1


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2014)

*= = + = =*



From the `12 IRC, *Section M1305.1.3.1 - **Electrical requirements**: "*A

luminaire controlled by a switch located at the required passageway

opening  and a receptacle outlet shall be installed at or near the appliance

location  in accordance with Chapter 39."

I still contend that a luminaire and a receptacle would not be "required"

to be installed in a 14" deep cavity, "if" there is a receptacle nearby,

and a drop light could be used for any servicing.......Also, adding a

luminaire and a receptacle will add more costs to the homeowner.

Also, thanks to Chris for the topic......Very interesting to read others

views.



*= = + = =*


----------



## ICE (Oct 23, 2014)

The space meets the definition of a hoistway pit.  If there is anything located within the pit that could require servicing, then a light is required.  A receptacle is required no matter what.


----------

